# Weight loss over 40



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

Hi guys. I'm hoping someone here can help me because quite frankly I'm at my wits end. A little background...I will be 49 in July. I am 5'8''. All my life I had been thin. At 40 I had my 3rd child and at 42 I had my last child.

My youngest went to kindergarten this year so now I have so time to spend on me if you know what I mean. I knew the weight had added up over the years but whenever I wanted to loose before....I just did it and it came off.

I watch closely what I eat(I have never been a poor eater) and joined a gym 6 weeks ago. I work out 1-1 1/2 hrs per day 5 days a week. After 4 wks I hadn't lost a pound so I went to the doctor and they ran bloodwork. Everything ok there. It has now been 6 weeks so working hard and I weighed myself today at the gym I weigh EXACTLY the same!!!! The same to the very ounce!!! 

I really don't know what to do...I try to stay positive but isn't 6 wks a long time to work and see NOTHING.

Please anyone out there who has some ideas I would appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I found the biggest help for me was to actually measure what I was eating. I've always eaten healthy, but I discovered I was eating way more than I needed to. A "portion" is a lot less than most people realize. I also realized my diet was strongly weighted to protein, and I do much better with more carbs and fiber in my diet. I would have a plate with meat, veggies and bread. But I found that I would have about 4 portions of meat to one of veggies and bread. 

I never had a problem with weight before I hit mid life. Even though I gained 50 lbs with my daughter, I lost it all and then some by the time she was 6 months old.

Seems like the weight just started creeping on, and one day I realized I'd better start doing something about it or I'd need to move up another size in clothing (had already gone up two sizes).

So this January (at age 47) I got serious, and am down just over 20 lbs, and have another 20 to go. I've also lost over 2.5" around by bottom. 

Not sure if any of that will help you, but it's what has worked for me.

Cathy


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Cathy. I have to loose a minimum of 50 pounds. Pay close attention to my portions, stay away from the sweets, love veggies..not too much meat,not too much bread. I don't know what else to do..very frustrated. I love working out but it seems a waste of time and money after 6 weeks of getting nowhere.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I will be 64 in Nov. I since July have lost 68 lbs. I did it by cutting out all whites. Like white rice, white bread, white potatoes and white sugar. Also watch my portions. I would eat lots of low carb vegs. and smaller portions of grains and really small portions of high carb items.


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

Ruby said:


> I will be 64 in Nov. I since July have lost 68 lbs. I did it by cutting out all whites. Like white rice, white bread, white potatoes and white sugar. Also watch my portions. I would eat lots of low carb vegs. and smaller portions of grains and really small portions of high carb items.


Wow Ruby..68 lbs..that's great. Congratulations. I don't eat white rice or white bread but I do eat potatoes and sugar. I am thinking of going on a low carb diet to see if I can get the weight loss started...it is just so frustrating because nothing is working.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Maybe you are building muscle? it weighs more than fat. It is hard to lose the older you get. I know I do best when I eat more veggies and fruit and drink lots of water. My biggest down fall is fast food! I am 51 and thought I was over weight all my life, till I looked at pictures of myself when I was younger. I would like to lose 50 lbs. I really know I would feel so much better and would have so much more energy, anyway I am sorry for going on. Good luck and don't give up! Pam


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

PamB said:


> Maybe you are building muscle?


That was my thought, it's quite possible if you're lifting weights to change your body composition (i.e. add muscle and lose fat) while weight stays the same.

My other thought was hopefully you aren't exercising only for appearance. The most significant gains in health are due to regular exercise, sure losing fat is healthy too, but even if you don't lose any at all, your health is much improved by the exercise.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Start measuring your body...waist, chest, upper arms, thighs, hips. I bet you're losing inches.

If you're really truly reducing calories and working out 1.25 hours per day 5 days per week, you should have lost a LOT of inches. It's simply not possible NOT to lose either lbs or inches with that kind of regimen.

I do have a small suggestion if you're not already doing it...don't eat anything after oh...6:30pm.(or whenever dinner is) NOT because some may say resting after eating makes you gain more...I don't agree with that...but simply because it's after dinner that most of us eat without thinking about it. Sit down at computer or couch with kids or spouse and knosh on popcorn, wine, cheese, icecream, chips.

"Oh, I only eat a few"..yah, right.


----------



## NorthernWoods (Jan 10, 2006)

What we really need is to know what exactly you do at the gym and what exactly you eat throughout the day.

For one day, be honest with yourself and record everything you eat. Have five M'Ms, record it. Open the fridge and take a gulp of milk, record it. Record time also.

1.5 hours at the gym means nothing; it is the substance that counts. It all comes down to what is being done and what exertion is being put forth. 

I could right a book in this post but cruise over to bodybuilding.com and look over their forum. Probably 1000 post on the same subject. Real women, just like you, same age, same background, and they decided to tranform themselves. I'm sure they wouldn't hesitate shairing what worked for them.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Less weight, more reps. You are probably building muscle. Read post #8 again. Remember that you cannot spot reduce. You can spot tone though.

Wait until you start losing weight from the top and bottom and the middle stays the same.....


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

lonelytree said:


> Less weight, more reps. You are probably building muscle. Read post #8 again. Remember that you cannot spot reduce. You can spot tone though.



I would think for most any middle-aged woman adding muscle is a good thing from both a functional and health perspective.


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

I am soooo with you!!!! I'm 43 now and I started with the same issues at 39. Perimenapause. I have found like you that the doctor says tests are normal. But I really believe in a rual area the doctors don't know what test to run or how to interprate the results. They just want you out of there so they can treat the next head cold. 

I too eat right, workout, keep a food diary, stay within a set calorie range and still gain. I have gained 16lbs since the first of the year. It comes in phases, I'll loss only about 2 lbs no matter how hard I try, then it will start going back up. I think hormons are to blame. I started using a progesteron cream (walmart) and it did slow the gain and I'm now back and forth with those 2 pounds again. 

Dr Phil's wife has made the rounds promoting her new book and she points out many of the problems we are dealing with as directly related to hormon imbalance. I just wish I could find a doctor who would take it seriously around here. 
Carol M


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm 52 and have lost almost forty pounds in the last year with a low-carb diet. I'm sure I would have lost more than that if I had stuck to the diet as strictly as I should have (I have diabetes and ought not to be eating carbs at all). I have only recently increased the amount of exercise I'm getting -- not going to gym and working out, but working around the place, gardening, and so on. So that's not what caused the weight loss. 

I agree that it's best not to eat your last meal too late at night, and then don't snack afterwards, either. Also, preferably either breakfast or lunch should be the largest meal of the day, as that gives you time to work it off!

Kathleen


----------



## MorrisonCorner (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm in the "measure" not "weigh" camp.. I bet you're put on muscle and your body is changing. The weight will come off once you're got muscle to burn calories.


----------

